# Okra



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

I'd like to make fried okra. How big do I let them get? How should they feel if they're right for frying? I've never grown them before.

I have a couple that might be too big already, they seem hard. I'll put them into soup.


----------



## tlrnnp67 (Nov 5, 2006)

Pick them when they are the size of your finger.


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Yes, pick them smaller for frying. 

We slice them in pieces, then sprinkle with salt and freshly ground pepper. Then, we sprinkle corn meal on the okra, stir it up and then bake on pan with lots of olive oil.


----------



## Olpoop (Jul 8, 2012)

tlrnnp67 said:


> Pick them when they are the size of your finger.


I agree. You may have a tendency to âlet them get a little biggerâ, but once you eat a batch that has a tough one in it, youâll get over that....

CD in Oklahoma


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

It's hard to grow the stuff without some of the pods getting huge, I've found. My theory is that the pods scurry around the stalks like so many squirrels on an oak tree avoiding me picking them off until suddenly <gasp> there's one a foot long and filled with marble-sized seeds.


----------



## bluemule31 (Nov 30, 2011)

Use the bigger ones in soup, pickle them, or give them to someone who actually likes them boiled ( i have a BIL who does). Smaller ones are much more tender and better for frying, which is how I like mine. Cut regularly to keep plants bearing.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Depending on how many okra plants you have, you should have some ready every day or two. Pick them about this size.


----------



## rockhound (Sep 25, 2009)

3 inches long is about perfect. I didn't think I'd like it fried whole til I tried it, now I don't eat it any other way. Pick 3 inch pods, leave the stem on, dip in buttermilk, roll in cornmeal, deep fry. Eat the stem and all. The whole plant is actually edible at different stages. 
I plant twice as thick as I want them to be, (6 inches apart) then thin them just before they start to bloom. Pull out every-other plant, leaving 12- in apart. Boil the leaves like other greens. Then in a week-ten days you'll have pods to fry.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

In other parts of the world they are called 'lady fingers' - a great visual image for knowing when to pick.


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Thanks!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

If you can't cut the pods with a knife, you can't eat them. Learned that the first year I grew okra.

Harvesting is easiest when you cut the pods off with pruning shears.


----------



## a'ightthen (Mar 17, 2012)

I think that it also depends on the variety. Clemson Spineless does need to be picked small but some, like Red Burgundy ..










Or White Velvet ...










Can remain tender to 6-7 inches and cutting them at 3" is cutting your harvest.

On the flip side, If you wait on Star of David to hit 3", you will not eat it.










It also depends on the growing conditions.

Agree with the knife not cutting it easily as being a good test. Also agree with using small pruning shears for harvesting.


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

the more water they have the faster they grow pulled one that was 6 inches long and still real tender if they don't have much water the get tough faster


----------



## sam03 (Apr 26, 2012)

I have 20 plants and pick everyday.


----------

